# Tried a Minx Manicure yet?



## Karren (Dec 31, 2009)

BellaSugar reports..........

Quote:
Minx manicures, the metallic-colored professional-only nail wraps, are becoming more popular thanks to celebrities like Rihanna, BeyoncÃ©, and Kelly Clarkson. Most recently, at an LA Lakers game, Hayden Panettiere wore a gold foil manicure. Seeing her auriferous manicure got me to thinking that perhaps I should try my hand at sporting some Minx, and according to the brand's website, the nearest salon is a just a mere .2 miles away from my apartment. Has anyone tried this yet?
Source - Have You Tried a Minx Manicure?

The Celebrity Manicure - Get MINX-ed - StyleList


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 31, 2009)

I want one!!!


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 1, 2010)

No but I dont think my nails are long enough for that! Looks cool tho!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 1, 2010)

I saw it done at expo last year. It lasts awhile, personally for me I think it's a tad tacky.. but on others it can look great!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I saw it done at expo last year. It lasts awhile, personally for me I think it's a tad tacky.. but on others it can look great! But I neeeeeeeeeeeeed to try everything once on my nails hehe


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 1, 2010)

lol Dalylah whether or not I like it, I'm sure at one point I'll try it lol


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 1, 2010)

Bec I dont get it....is it a soak off gel lacquer system? or like foiled fiberglass strips?


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 1, 2010)

Bec, I was only teasing. I felt melodramatic for a second. I think I'm ok now


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 1, 2010)

I've never had a manicure or pedicure period.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 1, 2010)

Not my style but it's interesting.


----------



## bCreative (Jan 1, 2010)

I would love to try it a least once. But of course nothing interesting is near me!!


----------



## Primandpolished (Jan 13, 2010)

No, no Minx yet. Mainly due to the fact I know it wouldn't last 3 days on my nails. I have used the foils on my hands though and it's somewhat similar to Minx without the pricetag.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 14, 2010)

i dont understand what it is entirely


----------



## StylistaNista (Jan 26, 2011)

can you apply it to acrylic nails?


----------



## Annelle (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't really understand it either.  It just looks like some sort of gold colored patterned nail polish?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 26, 2011)

It's supposed to be for the foiled look, no? I'm not really interested in it. I'm way too excited by glitter right now.


----------

